# Chassahowitzka Report 9/17



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Great pix, very nice red too...


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice pics Tom!!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Gorgeous pics - what kind of camera?


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

> Gorgeous pics - what kind of camera?


Thanks,

I'm using an old Canon 30D, EFS 17-85 lens


----------

